# Wie erstelle ich mit VB Spiele/Programme, ich brauche,,,



## Alexboy (26. Oktober 2007)

...dafür bitte Tipps, Codes... Danke schon mal


----------



## DrSoong (27. Oktober 2007)

Puh, wo soll man da anfangen ...

Erst mal denke ich, dass das Thema besser in den Coders-Talk passt, da du ja kein direktes VB-Problem ansprichst sondern grundlegende Dinge wissen willst.

Weiters stellt sich die Frage, wie weit du mit deinen VB-Kenntnissen bist. Ein Spiel erfordert doch gute Kenntnisse in VB und den APIs, Kreativität und auch Durchhaltevermögen. Denn bevor du die erste Zeile Code schreibst, musst du dir das Spiel bereits komplett skizziert haben.

Überleg dir, was du genau machen willst (bzw. was für ein Spiel das sein soll), überleg dir die technischen und inhaltlichen Details und dann vergleiche, ob du in VB so weit bist, dass du 99% auch ohne fremde Hilfe schaffen kannst. Sonst hat das ganze keinen Sinn, so manche Frage ließe sich hier im Forum sicher lösen aber wir schreiben dir kein komplettes Spiel (Maximum hier).


Der Doc!


----------

